# Das TÃ¶ten neutraler NPCs



## Serran (20. November 2011)

Hallo, es mag herzlos klingen aber in den älteren Elder Scrolls Teilen hatte ich durchaus meinen Spass, in die Häuser von normalen Bürgern zu gehen und diese dann zu töten, besonders in Oblivion als man in diese Geheime Meuchelmörder -Sekte aufgenommen wurde.
Doch irgendwie krieg ich bei Skyrim den Dreh nicht raus, ich gehe in ein Haus wo keine Wachen drin stehen und mich somit ja auch niemand, ausser der schon bald tote Bürger, beobachten kann, aber jedes Mal werde ich von den Wachen verhaftet oder angegriffen.
Ist es nicht mehr möglich zu töten und seiner Strafe zu entkommen?


----------



## Heih (20. November 2011)

Hab nie versucht jemanden geradewegs in seiner Hütte zu killen. Aber (selbst vom Opfer) ungesehen mit einem Schlag meucheln funktionert aufjedenfall ohne Probleme mit den Wachen zu bekommen.


----------



## Konov (20. November 2011)

Serran schrieb:


> Hallo, es mag herzlos klingen aber in den älteren Elder Scrolls Teilen hatte ich durchaus meinen Spass, in die Häuser von normalen Bürgern zu gehen und diese dann zu töten, besonders in Oblivion als man in diese Geheime Meuchelmörder -Sekte aufgenommen wurde.
> Doch irgendwie krieg ich bei Skyrim den Dreh nicht raus, ich gehe in ein Haus wo keine Wachen drin stehen und mich somit ja auch niemand, ausser der schon bald tote Bürger, beobachten kann, aber jedes Mal werde ich von den Wachen verhaftet oder angegriffen.
> Ist es nicht mehr möglich zu töten und seiner Strafe zu entkommen?



Glaube es ist möglich, aber wenn du natürlich nur so reinrennst und mitm Schwert drauf haust könnts Schwierigkeiten geben. ^^
Die Wachen sind immer schnell zur Stelle, selbst wenn du mal nur ne Flasche Met klaust oder so Geschichten...

Das Thema hatte ich selbst ja auch schon erlebt, wo ich nur ein Huhn umgehauen hab, weil ich das Fleisch haben wollte. Danach ging das halbe Dorf auf mich los. Also muss man schon vorsichtig sein. Denke auf die Assassinen-Art hat man da am ehesten Chancen hinterher auch zu entkommen.

Ist die Frage in wie weit man das wirklich möchte, denn meist ist die ganze Stadt nach einem schweren Verbrechen Tabut, weil man entweder von den Bewohner gemetzelt wird oder die Wachen einen in den Knast stecken.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2011)

Serran schrieb:


> Ist es nicht mehr möglich zu töten und seiner Strafe zu entkommen?



Doch ist es. Leider kommt es hier ab und an immer noch zu Aussetzern, vor allem wenn man dabei Magie einsetzt. Wird entweder via Patch gefixt oder es wird wie in Oblivion Mods dafür geben, die das beheben. Muss man sehen, wie Bethesda auf diese Aussetzer reagiert.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. November 2011)

ich finde es in zusammenhang mit dem meucheln auch etwas ärgerlich, das die meisten häuser keinen separaten kellereingang mehr haben. dank denen kam man unbemerkt rein, wenn man schloß knacken gut beherrschte und konnte so dem blutigen werk deutlich besser vorbereiten und vollenden.


----------



## Tikume (20. November 2011)

Also mit schleichen ist das normal kein Problem, man sollte halt schauen dass möglichst keine anderen NPCs daneben stehen. Mit Bogen ist es noch simpler, da man aus der Entfernung töten kann.
Nahkampf ist dagegen .. etwas persönlicher :>

Hast Du denn die Dark Brotherhood schon gemacht? Da bekommst Du doch etliche Aufträge in der Richtung.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. November 2011)

probleme hab ich mit dem meucheln auch nicht, aber es ist irgendwie lahm immer durch den haupteingang rein zu gehen 
und ja bin auch ind er bruderschaft, hatte da im ürbigen noch einer das prob das er die mutter der nacht nicht gehört hat? 



Spoiler



beim lauschangriff auf cicero , wo amn sich ims arg der mutter der nacht versteckt, leuchtet diese ja ab einem gewissen punkt immer mal auf, wusste nicht was das sollte bis ich dann im gespräch mit cicero davon eglabert hab das die mutter zu mir gesprochen hat. das gleiche ist mir auch bei den graubärten passiert. kumpel meinte er hat sich übelst erschhreckt als die nach ihm gerufen ahben, aber ich hab das nur gepeilt weil der jarl von erzählt hat oO


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (20. November 2011)

Apropo töten von neutralen NPC's




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e55P2XF38O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Skyrim Teaches Adorable Little Girl About Bullying"


----------



## Tikume (20. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> und ja bin auch ind er bruderschaft, hatte da im ürbigen noch einer das prob das er die mutter der nacht nicht gehört hat?


Also ich habe die Nightmother gehört, spiele die englische Fassung.
Allerdings habe ich trotzdem Untertitel an, wenn die Kamera/Charposition unglücklich ist sind die Stimmen manchmal sehr leise. Wenn dann noch Nebengeräusche dazukommen wäre das ohne Untertitel etwas dämlich.


----------



## Serran (21. November 2011)

Danke für die Antworten, ist meucheln denn eine Fähigkeit die man lernen kann oder reicht es im Schleichmodus ungesehen anzugreifen?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. November 2011)

Es gibt Perks im Einhandwaffenbaum womit man beim schleichen mehr Schaden macht. Einmal einem mit dem mit jeder Einhandwaffe 6x mal mehr Schaden macht, einen bei dem man mit dem Bogen mehr Schaden macht (weiß grad nicht den genauen Multiplikator) und einen der dafür sorgt, dass man mit Dolchen 15x mal mehr Schaden macht.


----------



## Amraam (3. Januar 2012)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Es gibt Perks im Einhandwaffenbaum womit man beim schleichen mehr Schaden macht. Einmal einem mit dem mit jeder Einhandwaffe 6x mal mehr Schaden macht, einen bei dem man mit dem Bogen mehr Schaden macht (weiß grad nicht den genauen Multiplikator) und einen der dafür sorgt, dass man mit Dolchen 15x mal mehr Schaden macht.



Wobei Dolche ja auch zu den 1hand-wafen zählen (1hand-perk stehts drinnen)


----------



## tonygt (6. Januar 2012)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Es gibt Perks im Einhandwaffenbaum womit man beim schleichen mehr Schaden macht. Einmal einem mit dem mit jeder Einhandwaffe 6x mal mehr Schaden macht, einen bei dem man mit dem Bogen mehr Schaden macht (weiß grad nicht den genauen Multiplikator) und einen der dafür sorgt, dass man mit Dolchen 15x mal mehr Schaden macht.



Ich mach beim Meucheln 30x mehr Schaden. Also bei mir steht nix mehr, wenn ich ihn Nahkampf rankommen. Beim Bogen sinds glaube ich nur 8x mehr Schaden oder so.
Wobei sich noch die Frage zählt ob beim Meucheln, auch die Multiplikatoren von zwei Waffen zählen, wenn man zwei Waffen ausgerüstet hat aber nur mit einer angreift ?


----------



## orkman (6. Januar 2012)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> "Skyrim Teaches Adorable Little Girl About Bullying"



ehrlich gesagt finde ich es schlimm dem kind von 6-8 jahren sowas zu zeigen oder spielen zu lassen ... bin ein bissl geschockt dass jmd sowas macht ... dass ein 13 jaehriger sowas macht oder so , da seh ich kein problem ... der weiss schon (sofern er ein bissl grips hat dass man sowas nicht tut) aber nen kleines kind von dem alter doch net und sry fuer OT


----------



## tonygt (6. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt finde ich es schlimm dem kind von 6-8 jahren sowas zu zeigen oder spielen zu lassen ... bin ein bissl geschockt dass jmd sowas macht ... dass ein 13 jaehriger sowas macht oder so , da seh ich kein problem ... der weiss schon (sofern er ein bissl grips hat dass man sowas nicht tut) aber nen kleines kind von dem alter doch net und sry fuer OT



Denke mal ist das selbe Prinzip wie wenn jemand seinen kleinen Sohn GTA spielen lässt und nebendran sitzt und ihn einfach bisschen rumfahren lässt. Ist sicher nicht so das das Kind in der Lage wäre, das Spiel allein zu spielen bzw. zu verstehen und solang jemand dabei sitzt nicht weiter tragisch.


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2012)

Ich sag mal "es kommt drauf an". Ich war mal in nem Haus in dem ich nach dem Quicksave 3 Leute abgemurkst habe. Nach dem 3. Kill stand "Der letzte Zeuge wurde getötet, das Kopfgeld in xxx wurde um zzz Gold gesenkt". Danach ging ich ne Wache ansprechen und nix ist passiert, sprich keine Strafverfolgung. Im ganzen Kampf hat aber auch keine Wache eingegriffen. Warum das so war, weiss ich nicht, aber das zeigt zumindest, dass es grundsätzlich möglich ist.


----------



## AntieMaki (22. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> probleme hab ich mit dem meucheln auch nicht, aber es ist irgendwie lahm immer durch den haupteingang rein zu gehen
> und ja bin auch ind er bruderschaft, hatte da im ürbigen noch einer das prob das er die mutter der nacht nicht gehört hat?
> 
> 
> ...


Erinnert mich stark an Aero's LetsPlay


----------

